# Hunting > Taxidermy >  bleaching / whitening a skull

## Scooby

what do people recommend and what must i stay away from?
(I've boiled and water blastered it and it looks good so far)

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Blonde hair dye

----------


## Scooby

> Blonde hair dye


i was looking at blonde hair dye - it comes in different 'strengths'. very confusing

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Get the strongest one ie: has the most peroxide in it. Mix it up, brush it on, leave and hour or so then clean it off

----------


## Smartie

I'm just in the process of doing one, not quite 100% clean yet before a final degrease and peroxide.

It can be confusing as sometimes it is described as vol 20 (6%) vol 40 (12%) etc...TRADEME normally has a few examples although they seem pricey this year, I've normally got litre of developer for around $20 from memory.
Will have a look in a chemist but I think they will be more expensive.

Once your happy its clean and degreased put some protection around the base of the antlers, get a plastic tray that will fit the skull in and paint it on starting on the inside. Get into all the cavity. Put it somewhere warm, and leave it for 12-24 hours.
I normally do it before work then wash it off when I get home and let it dry fully before either settling with the result or giving it a bit more..I'm happy with taking a bit longer to get it right.

Good luck its rewarding and a good way of honouring your efforts on the hill and the animal.

----------


## Cordite

Ant hill.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

This is a cham skull done with hair dye, have done several with it now

----------


## Mick Hunter

Used “baquashock” last ones I did. It’s a pool cleaning liquid from farmlands. Was $60 for 5 litres and I used 1 litre of it on 2 tahr skulls.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Used “baquashock” last ones I did. It’s a pool cleaning liquid from farmlands. Was $60 for 5 litres and I used 1 litre of it on 2 tahr skulls.


Need to be careful with that because it's basically a strong alkali/chlorine and will actually chew into the bone and pit it if made up too strong or for too long

----------


## JoshC

> Get the strongest one ie: has the most peroxide in it. Mix it up, brush it on, leave and hour or so then clean it off


Yes, this is what I do. So easy. If it's not white enough to your liking, do it again.

----------


## bigbear

> I'm just in the process of doing one, not quite 100% clean yet before a final degrease and peroxide.
> 
> It can be confusing as sometimes it is described as vol 20 (6%) vol 40 (12%) etc...TRADEME normally has a few examples although they seem pricey this year, I've normally got litre of developer for around $20 from memory.
> Will have a look in a chemist but I think they will be more expensive.
> 
> Once your happy its clean and degreased put some protection around the base of the antlers, get a plastic tray that will fit the skull in and paint it on starting on the inside. Get into all the cavity. Put it somewhere warm, and leave it for 12-24 hours.
> I normally do it before work then wash it off when I get home and let it dry fully before either settling with the result or giving it a bit more..I'm happy with taking a bit longer to get it right.
> 
> Good luck its rewarding and a good way of honouring your efforts on the hill and the animal.


 @Smartie what do  you mean by final degrease?

----------


## Cordite

> @Smartie what do  you mean by final degrease?


 @bigbear

I may be mistaken, but @Smartie may refer to use of a detergent as any grease/fat may form a protective layer and prevent the peroxide from doing its job.

----------


## gonetropo

oven cleaner

----------


## bigbear

> @bigbear
> 
> I may be mistaken, but @Smartie may refer to use of a detergent as any grease/fat may form a protective layer and prevent the peroxide from doing its job.


So give it a wash  with warm water and detergent and let it dry before applying peroxide?

----------


## Smartie

> So give it a wash  with warm water and detergent and let it dry before applying peroxide?


Yep pretty much that , warm/hot wash with detergent to get rid of any remaining fat/grease. I'll chuck up a photo of a few finished ones and a before and after of the one I'm doing now.

----------


## trooper90

Thanks all I must do a few of mine in the shed:-) 

Sent from my HP 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## Smartie

This is Sika from a week or so ago, had a bit of a hold up currently waiting for the peroxide developer (none available in store locally)

At this stage I've boiled it and pressure washed it. When I'm not working on it I leave it in water to soften anything left over.

Next step will be a final hot wash off then paint peroxide product on until it has reached a nice white.

----------


## Smartie

An update to previous.

The peroxide developer arrived via courier today, I'm home after nightshift so an ideal time to finish this skull.



I have not used this brand before so its a bit of an unknown - It came in a box ideal to apply the peroxide to the skull preventing arguments when the boss arrives home.



I gave it a bath it hot water to remove any remaining grease/fat and I think having it warm opens up the 'pores' of the skull a bit to aid the peroxide penetrating it.( just my opinion and I'm no expert)



Protect the base of antlers from accidental contact, it can happen. I just used tinfoil and glad wrap..would have used tape but have none right now.



I pour some developer into and over the skill and then use a brush to get into all the small spaces. Probably use around 150 - 200mls. What drops off is caught in your container/box and re applied.



If it was a warm day I would place in the sun, today I have just used the hair dryer on warm a few times every so often to help it along and left it in the garage.




Been an hour or so now, will give it a bit more time and see how it looks.

----------


## JoshC

Spot on mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## bigbear

Just come in from giving a head a scrub. Going to let it dry of and see if i need to give it a once over. Lession learnt to spend more time when boiling and use a pressure washer. Is looking better with a wash.

----------


## Smartie

> Spot on mate


Thanks Josh.

Slow day here...so after about two hours total ,washing, application and curing of developer I have just rinsed it off and placed outside to dry.







I cannot remember how long I have left them in the past with other product but this "bio" product seems pretty strong and fit for purpose.

Last step will be giving it a dose of Danish oil on the antlers once its all dry.

Cheers

----------


## JoshC

Sweet came up mint. Consider sealing your skull with a mix of PVA and water. I do, don't know if it helps or not, but skulls I did several years ago still look mint.

----------


## bigbear

Can you seal the antlers with any think to stop them fading?

----------


## Smartie

> Can you seal the antlers with any think to stop them fading?


Probably comes down to where you store them. I have sets that are 10years old and still look mint - I put Danish oil on them once a year or whenever I'm thinking of them, still dark as the day they were shot.

----------


## JoshC

> Can you seal the antlers with any think to stop them fading?


Keep them away from direct sunlight and weather and they should stay dark for years.

----------


## Lucky

shit that's mint , I going to have a crack at it myself with that technique

----------


## Bol Tackshin

> Need to be careful with that because it's basically a strong alkali/chlorine and will actually chew into the bone and pit it if made up too strong or for too long


I stand to be corrected but the Baquacil range is a hydrogen peroxide product, rather than chlorine.

----------


## john m

I have just done a Sika for my daughter.
slow boil then water blast . Another boil with a dishwasher tablet in the water blast again then back in the water for another half hour. A final wash then out in the sun to dry.

----------


## whirehair

Thanks for the info will now follow the steps
awesome

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Really helpful thread, thanks.

----------


## Seventenths

"Baquashock" which is a swimming pool cleaner and is full of hydrogen peroxide works great. Costs about $55 - $60 from Farmlands or Wrightsons and comes in 5 ltr containers.

I use that to bleach skulls by painting it on with a paint brush and then letting dry.

Once completed I also put a thin coat of Danish Oil on antlers / horns and it comes up absolutely mint and seals in the colours!

----------


## shift14

Got this one soaking in a mix of Janola, Napisan and peroxide 



Ive used that mix before with good results 

B

----------


## Preacher

Shit he's alright shift14.

----------


## shift14

> Shit he's alright shift14.


Yup....

B

----------


## Marty Henry

Wow, chlorine gas generator that will bleach everything in the vicinity.

----------


## Speill

Anyone using acetone as a degreaser ?  What strength ?  or just another boil with some sunlight liquid?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Wishing I could go out and get a full size burner! Finishing off old gas cans before throwing on the bottle of Coleman spirits.

----------


## Scout

@john m whats the story on that Giant Sika head of your Daughters, I would of thought it would deserve a full shoulder mount ?

----------


## john m

It was shot in an area not known for Sika. She had never hunted Sika or seen one. I received a text and photo asking "what have I just shot ?"my reply was, a Sika stag and thats about as big as they get.By the time the messages were exchanged she had cut off the head. Later when we realised it was a real trophy I sugested she could get another head skin and mount it.She said no, it wouldnt be my deer so thats why it is what it is.

----------


## Scout

@john m she was very lucky it looks to be a monster, I thought it may have been a Hybrid with those massive tray tines but looks very Jappie in the pic !

Was it a Waikato animal ?

----------


## john m

yes

----------


## gonetropo

dip it in Labour promises: they can whitewash anything  :Psmiley:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Can't seem to get a good rolling boil. Burner not hot enough, pot too big. Then my petrol water blaster isn't starting. Wife in my ear about giving to a professional. Going to steal one of her roasting trays.

----------


## Rusky

Got a BBQ? Could try that. Or a neighbors BBQ?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I have but I think the pot shape isn't helping and I need an industrial burner.

----------


## MSL

Wheres the fun in giving it to a professional?
Make a meal of it yourself! Much more funner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

....are you even in the right thread @MSL or just bloody cryptic....

I going to get a taxidermist to finish it off for me. Am over DIY and hours of watching a fucken pot steaming and I shouldn't be allowed near chemicals.

----------


## MSL

Ref post #43


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Oh now I get the meal reference...don't worry I have...you wouldn't be disappointed. Stripped the skin off a finger trying to get my waterblaster to turn over and it wouldn't. 

Was looking at A-Tec suppressors from Stager and right across the road there is a taxidermist. Rang him and asked turnaround time... he said fast as no Americans and no hunting. $190 to get it bleached and put on my shield (kindly gifted by a forum member)... and I was going to spend $50-60 on a tub of peroxide from Farmlands anyway. 

Doing my bit to help out the economy is how I will console myself with yet another failure in practical skills.

----------


## MSL

Stripped the skin off your finger trying to start the water blaster.... one or two pulls?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I'm pretty sure I hit double digits and pushed through the pain for at least 3 further attempts. Should scar up good.

----------


## MSL

Shit mate, I hope youre ok, need a care package?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I ordered a single malt.

----------


## MSL

Send it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shift14

I’ve tried boiling and burying and found it just makes a huge mess or more work for me.

I head skin, pop the eyes, and remove the jaw. Leave it exposed for a day for the flies, then wrap it in a black rubbish bag and tape it up. The maggots do the work. Hose it off and brush a slurry of toothpaste and napi san on. Dries out nice and white.



B

----------

